# Oops...



## riems (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you say oops.....


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 6, 2008)

How funny!  It took me a minute to see what the issue was.


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Welcome to the life*

Welcome to EMTLife! 

So how'd this happen?...


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 6, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> How funny!  It took me a minute to see what the issue was.



You are not alone.


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 6, 2008)

*haha*



Epi-do said:


> How funny!  It took me a minute to see what the issue was.



You and me both haha... took me about 3-5 minutes


----------



## mikie (Nov 6, 2008)

took me a few seconds to notice...at first I just thought it was an ugly light configuration (no offense)...but it got it...

welcome!


----------



## firecoins (Nov 7, 2008)

you guys have an real ugly abmulance.  I hope the words aren't blurred out in real life.


----------



## tatersalad (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it is a fine looking abmulance.... ;-)


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 7, 2008)

Took me two or three.  LOL

And no, I'm not going to say what it is.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Same her I really had to look.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 7, 2008)

Got It!!!!  ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## imurphy (Nov 7, 2008)

Someone painted the number 3 on it! That b******s!

Oh! Now I get it!


----------



## daemonicusxx (Nov 8, 2008)

my question, how long was it inservice untill it was noticed


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

daemonicusxx said:


> my question, how long was it inservice untill it was noticed



Theres no reason it cant be inservice, just because someone cant spell.. I bet the patient doesnt care  (Unless theyre an English professor or something.. )


----------



## riems (Nov 9, 2008)

*How long on road...*

It was on the road for 3 days


----------



## sixmaybemore (Nov 10, 2008)

Dear me. 

Glad I hit this section, I've gotten a few much needed laughs out of it!


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah...good thing you covered up the med tech name. nobody will ever know...........


----------



## piranah (Nov 11, 2008)

lol....well said KEV....lol and thats not hard to spot the RI plate...lolol..


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 12, 2008)

well if your from the area, no amoutn of concealment is going to be enough. we know our local colors.

but if someone from out of state saw that, they would be clueless......


----------

